
GDPR: What Happens in the U.K. Post-Brexit? - jsty
https://www.dmnews.com/data/data-management/data-privacy/article/21040257/gdpr-what-happens-in-the-uk-postbrexit
======
Jackypot
It was the UK who pushed for GDPR, so it won't be rescinded here just because
we leave the EU.

